# Rays mill pond



## william82 (Dec 23, 2011)

I was wondering if anyone knows if Rays Mill pond is legal to duck hunt. Thanks


----------



## duck smacker (Dec 23, 2011)

Wouldn't waste my time more people than ducos


----------



## william82 (Dec 23, 2011)

I thank you for the info. I don't really have anywhere else to go right now. If it is legal I will try it and hope to get a couple woodys.


----------



## tpj070 (Dec 23, 2011)

pretty slammed and plus old ray might run you off


----------



## william82 (Dec 23, 2011)

I take it that it is not legal if old ray might run me off. Thanks guys I might have to come up with plan B. Humm plan B.


----------



## DuckHuntin101 (Dec 23, 2011)

william82 said:


> I take it that it is not legal if old ray might run me off. Thanks guys I might have to come up with plan B. Humm plan B.



Check some local WMA's your bound to find something and if your able hunt them during the week. Not as many idiots with shotguns trying to be duck hunters


----------



## GABASSMAN (Dec 23, 2011)

Rays is legal.. Everyday the season is in. Just put your dollar in at the ramp


----------



## hotamighty (Dec 23, 2011)

Like GABASS said, put your $1 launch fee in the box at the ramp and go have fun. Only been duck hunting out there one time and didnt fire a single shot. Caught plenty of fish out there though. Good luck!


----------



## LittleBigDoe12 (Dec 25, 2011)

Rays is 100% legal. its hard to hunt the better places with an outboard. we use a mudmotor. if you scout and do your work you can easily kill a limit of woodies.  thats mostly what you will be hunting there.  watch out on those sunny days though, the big gators like to soak up the sun but they wont bother you long as you dont bother them.  good luck.


----------



## Public Land Prowler (Dec 25, 2011)

sounds like a deal..how big is the parking lot?..hehe


----------



## Arrow3 (Dec 25, 2011)

Public Land Prowler said:


> sounds like a deal..how big is the parking lot?..hehe



It better be pretty big now....


----------



## MudDucker (Dec 26, 2011)

It don't take but one trip and one stump ripped through your hull and the parking lot will empty again.  I live 20 minutes away and I have not wet a boat in there this year.


----------



## william82 (Dec 26, 2011)

I went out on saturday not much flying fired one shot. I wouldn't put a jon boat out there. I ran a canoe that was fyn enough and heard several others hiting stumps hard in jon boats.


----------



## duckbuster (Jan 2, 2012)

Don't know why you would want to hunt rays when theres so many ducks being killed just south of Valdosta


----------



## tpj070 (Jan 3, 2012)

duckbuster said:


> Don't know why you would want to hunt rays when theres so many ducks being killed just south of Valdosta



agreed there is a nice spot just down the road of valdosta that is loaded


----------



## pslavik08 (Jan 3, 2012)

Ya i heard there is a spot in north florida that is really popping nowadays what was that place called again. hmmmmm


----------

